# How did you develop your own style?



## luvsic (Nov 19, 2007)

Hey everyone,

I know some people just have "the eye" for good fashion, but I am so lost. A lot of the stuff that I want/like seems to either be overpriced or unattainable. But I'm honestly sick of being the T-shirt and jeans/sweats type of girl (and trust me, that is pretty much what I wear every single day.) I have some cute dresses but they only can be worn on super fancy occasions. 

The worst part is, I am 18 years old and my mother STILL insists on shopping for me (she does all of my shopping.) She doesn't give me any money to shop for myself because she doesn't trust my taste. I admit, I my mom has pretty cute taste (she keeps up with the times) but I have never really gotten a chance to develop my own personal style and wear what I like (she really likes to dress me up as the "preppy" type but I don't really like that style to be honest.) I have tried talking to her about it but she doesn't seem to like what I like, and if she doesn't she won't buy clothes the clothes that "don't look good on me" for me.

I am most afraid of just putting together something completely mismatched and none of my friends really have styles that I like 

So does anyone have any times on helping me develop my own style? Suggestions on what I should do (just spend some time flipping through magazines, observing etc)? Do I need to get a job to start buying the clothes I like?? I am a poor college student at the moment


----------



## j_absinthe (Nov 19, 2007)

Well, for me, it was trial and error, but when I couldn't have something that I wanted, I opted to make something out of what I had. 

By that, I mean I ended up just mutilating the clothes I had and making new and different outfits. Lucky for me, my mother was very supportive, and even taught me how to sew. Maybe that might send the message to your mom that I'm not exactly what you want me to be, that I want to have a vision of my own and I will express that by any means necessary.

Of course, she may bitch you out for it, but what's life without risk, and I think that you have to make risks in order to figure out what works for you.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Nov 20, 2007)

I spend alot of time looking at magazines and when im shopping i take inspiration from mannequins i like. I like to put my own spin on it by buying pieces that are versatile and could go with alot of different pieces. Idk if that helps but yeah thats pretty much what I do if im stuck.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 20, 2007)

I found things that made me feel confident and went with it. I noticed things that didn't work for me, and figured out what it was that didn't work, and tried to find things that had all the desirable qualities at the same time.


----------



## aziajs (Nov 20, 2007)

Hmmm...I am still figuring it out because I change my look every few years.  Through trying different styles that I would see in the stores I found what I liked, what looked good on me and what I should never attempt to wear.  I look in stores, I look at my favorite celebrities, I look at people walking down the street and at friends.  It's something that changes and evolves as you change and evolve.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Nov 21, 2007)

Mine always started out being weird. At least that's what people said...I had the whole Cindy Lauper thing going on...in the sense that I would just put so much stuff together...then in HS I got into the Alternative/Skater/Grunge look...
The I went to jeans, a tee and cute accessories. It was like that for a while. A black tee, a great pair of jeans and just super cute shoes/purse/jewelry and I was ready.
Now I'm still the same but I've branched out to wearing more dresses, bold patterns (and not mixing other things with it) and I'm trying more trendy things. Like, for a while I thought I couldn't pull off the legging/dress look...and then one day I said what the hell and tried it and it looked good!

Sometimes you never know what looks good till you try it. So don't be afraid to try everything on...but don't be upset if something doesn't work for you. B/c once you do find what works for you and what flatters you the most then you can make yourself look like something your not (as in, I used to be a size 12 but nobody believed me b/c I always wore clothes that fit my shape properly).

It's really just trial and error...and looking at magazines and even people you see on the street...if you see something you like, just try it! and you really have to learn to screw what other people think about it!!!


----------



## oooshesbad (Nov 21, 2007)

well i kinda do what i want, i go with what feels comfortable for me.  I dont have a type of look i go for.  I just have staples (jeans) are a must, i love shoes if i have some really funky shoes i go plain with the outfit, if the outfit is really busy i go for either simple or no accessories etc. The best way to determine what you like is to play around with diff stuff.  If you cant afford new stuff revamp old stuff there are plenty of sites that give you ez directions.

p.s.
Style is a very personal thing, if somebody doesnt like what you like thats cool.  Dont feel like you have to go with what everyone else is doing


----------



## lisadluvzmac (Nov 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Hmmm...I am still figuring it out because I change my look every few years.  Through trying different styles that I would see in the stores I found what I liked, what looked good on me and what I should never attempt to wear.  I look in stores, I look at my favorite celebrities, I look at people walking down the street and at friends.  It's something that changes and evolves as you change and evolve._

 

I'm exactly the same way, my style changes all the time because people style just evolves as time passes. I'm more of a preppy kind though... it's the undertone for more of my outfits, but I do expand to other things. I just feel that you should wear what makes you feel beautiful and comfortable. And stay in YOUR comfort zone, not your friend's or your mom's.


----------



## Hilly (Nov 21, 2007)

It seems as if I immediately go for sle racks and thrift shops for clothes lol. Whever sucks me in in the right places, semi-fun, reasonably priced..I'm there. 
I suck at clothes myself!


----------



## Raerae (Nov 21, 2007)

I like wearing things that are a little different, but still in style.

Like the whole tights fashion, the safe tights everyone wears is typically a basic opaque black.  While I do have these, I also like wearing tights that have patterns in them or have bright colors.  So while I'm still playing off what's "trendy" I have my own personal twist to it.  

Plus it's fun when people look at u, look at ur legs, and look back at you hehe.  If your not getting noticed, your not putting enough effort into being individual.


----------



## 3jane (Nov 21, 2007)

A *lot* of trial and error.

I went to a relatively well-to-do public high school after growing up in a pretty poor neighborhood and going to private school, so spending $$$ on clothes and picking out different outfits everyday was a mind-boggling concept.  Even when I wore what was "in," I had a more urban aesthetic than my suburban classmates, so I was always sticking out like a sore thumb.  So I sort of gave up, and wore whatever caught my eye, dyed my hair purple, etc.

Then I went to college in nyc, and I think I sort of absorbed a sense of style without consciously realizing it.  I gave up all the bright weird colors I used to wear in high school sort of by chance: there was only one washing machine free and it was either do the darks, or do the brights (I never really wore lights), I figured I'll do the darks b/c it'll be less hassle to match and put together outfits with that half of my wardrobe available. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And then I ended up in typical New York black & grey and really liked it.  A side effect of that, is when you have 10 black tshirts to choose from, you start paying more attention to detail and accessories.

So... that's sort of that.  I wear mostly dark neutrals (black, brown, grey, olive are faves), with a pop of color (mostly in accessories: jewelry, shoes, or makeup).  It allows me to easily put together outfits without thinking much about it, and pull off bolder accessories (red shoes, or a huge cocktail ring, or w/e).  Though, among my much more casual friends, showing up in red heels makes just about as much of a statement as showing up with purple hair-- to an extent, it feels like I'm drawing on the same I-don't-give-a-damn confidence that I did in high school when I wore really weird things.

If your mom is really that concerned about you shopping by yourself, maybe hit the stores together and pick out the stuff for yourself.  Maybe hit an H&M or something (they're cheap, and have tons of stuff from basic to trendy), and stick to basics first.  It's harder to mismatch them, and easier to incorporate a basic piece into a number of styles (keep experimenting!).  Hopefully you can steer her towards chic basics (or w/e style you like) instead of preppy basics to warm her up to the idea of another style.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 21, 2007)

Since you are in college, go to the library and check out some books on fashion and design.  Research the different the different catagories of style.  See what your eye is drawn to in the book.  Then, you will recognize where designers get their ideas from and what classification their styles fall into. 

After this, you will know what your own individual style is.  You may want to create your own looks.  As Hilly mentioned about the thrift stores, you can create a whole new look from clothes purchased there.  You can make them look retro, current, or all your own.


----------



## ratmist (Nov 21, 2007)

I have two basic types of outfit:  functional, or 'effort'.  Either way I tend to live in my Doc Martens.

Functional = outdoors gear (Goretex or eVENT fabric stuff), boots, jeans, waterproofs, breathables, etc.  Things that let you walk in any weather in Scotland without being drenched, too hot, too cold, etc.  Things that let you see the Highlands without dying of hypothermia.

'Effort' = anything that isn't immediately functional.  I prefer bright, noisy tight t-shirts with jeans or a-line skirts, with or without multi-coloured tights, Doc Martens, etc.  I grew up in grunge, and a lot of my basic favourite outfits still kick around from that influence.

Soon I'm going to have to add another style:  'work'.  I'm completing my doctorate and some days I can work at home in my study, and when that happens, I stay in jammies all day.  I don't have much of a corporate wardrobe but when I get a job after completing the doctorate, that will have to change.  Since you're still in college, you'll probably have to wait until you have a steady income with a budget for clothing.  As for style of work clothes, I'll probably go for a Scully-style conservative look.  With shiny, plummy-purple hair.


----------



## woopsydaissy (Nov 23, 2007)

I don't really worry too much about what my friends wear, just what I wear. I'm kind of into the 50's type of dresses, shoes and hair. But I like to wear jeans alot too. I look at magazines, thrift stores, ethnic stores, billboards, other people, and anything else you can think of. And brands don't really mean anything to me. I look more at the material, quality, and pattern. Just keep your eyes open! You'll figure it out.


----------



## jesibella (Nov 23, 2007)

My mom was the same way when I was a teen.  She's very "Gap", if you know what I mean.  At the time, I was much more "Hot Topic."  Needless to say, we clashed.  Alot.

I would absolutely recommend getting a weekend part-time job.  Also, shop sales and check out eBay.  If you're not skeezed out by used clothes, check out cool vintage shops, too.  Maybe even befriend a fashion design major, if your school offers that program.  

Finding your personal style is a big part of growing up.  If you are the first daughter or the last, your mom may want to keep you her "baby girl" as long as possible.  

I also agree w/ learning how to sew.  I wish knew more about it, too.  

Good luck and remember, she loves you and will accept you because of it.


----------



## ginger9 (Dec 1, 2007)

I hear you.My mum and I have almost opposite tastes. When I was a teen she wanted to dress me as well, it never ever worked and and we'd always end up arguing. So when I was 15 I got a part time job and I was able to buy my own clothes. It takes A LOT of trial and error, and fashion disaster moments before you understand what works for you. But once you find your "look" sometimes you then get too comfortable and end up buying variations of the same outfit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and that's when you need to take a leap once in a while to stay fresh or change things up. I hope that makes sense....


----------



## alien21xx (Dec 2, 2007)

I spend a lot of time window-shopping in couture stores. LOL. I don't really have the money to spend on those types of clothes but going there to see what looks great and what doesn't is a starting point, after which I'd just find similar clothing types Chinatown. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think the clothing choices there is unbelievable!

Now though, I stopped shopping locally and only buy clothes when I go abroad, because I hate going to work and ending up wearing the same clothes as other people there.


----------



## rainy (Dec 12, 2007)

Well, if mom isn't buying in to a wardrobe change, a job might not be a bad idea - if you can get a job at a clothing store that sells the kind of stuff you like, then you get a discount too : )  Depends though, don't sacrifice your grades for fashion, okay?  ha ha 

Nice clothes don't have to be expensive  - even cheap stores will have a couple shirts that are made properly and look good.  And 99% of everything I buy is on sale, like 75% off clearance sale, which works for me because I prefer things that are non-trendy.  Not boring, or out of fashion, but I'm wary of the big trends because I prefer to be a little unique.  You just have to learn to recognize quality and what pieces will continue to work longer term.

Magazines are a good starting point if you're feeling really lost, but they tend to get repetitive and recommend more expensive brands, and again, not all trends are good.  There are websites out there where people post their outfits, FOTD-style, they might be good for a more diverse view of fashion.

Clothing stores will usually arrange their clothes in groups with pieces that go together, if you don't like all the pieces, at least you have suggested color and styles to start with.


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Dec 12, 2007)

I don't know really heh. I just bought things I liked and felt comfortable in and that seems to work for me. Then I just experiement and mix and match with what I've got and hope for the best. I don't really put that much thought into it I guess.

I also customize a lot of my own stuff as well to put my own personal spin on it.


----------



## Briar (Jan 30, 2008)

Many people that are considered fashionable without being "fashion whores" have a signature item, piece, or "look" that they are known for.  Some people focus on fun or funky shoes, unusual t-shirts, great hats or jackets.  Me, I go for funky socks and unusual footwear.  Katherine Hepburn was considered incredibly elegant and she only ever wore black turtleneck sweaters and black men's trousers.    

I think Shimmer was right on the money when she said you should find what makes you feel confident and go with it.


----------



## de-lovely (Feb 20, 2008)

Style is hard. You either are in it or not in it. When you're shopping ask one of the workers for help(one who is preferably dressed nice). They should help you pick out some good choices, and wear whatever you feel comfortable in. I find a lot of girls just wear what is in style, and don't own the outfit like they should. I never really had style either growing up, I just wore whatever and was very concerned about brand names and such. Well I still am sort of but I look at what other people are wearing and mix that with other pieces that I like. It's a win lose situation. The ironic thing is now I am going to Fashion school and get complented on my style everyday haha, so it'll work out for you. Just keep trying and experimenting. Fashion isn't meant to be a hassle, it's meant to be fun! 
xo!


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 23, 2008)

Trial and error, mostly.. It was also going through so many different fashions. I'm a style chameleon (!!!) and for me it's all about mixing up different fashions. I'll wear something very girly but throw in something that's grown up. It just depends what I'm feeling that day, what's inspired me.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 24, 2008)

I agree with others as well. Its trial and error with me. I don't follow trends nor do I try to make one of my own. I just buy whatever fits me right and looks good. I do put outfits together depending upon my mood or occasion.  However, I do have style icons who I admire because of their fashion sense such as Kim Kardashian. This is because (I am not boasting here) her body is like the body type I have minus the large butt and boobs. lol I like form fitting clothes because they accentuate my Indian curves and us Indian women are pretty curvy. As well as Armenian women and so forth.


----------



## iamlelilien (Feb 24, 2008)

Look at celebrities, musicians, pictures in magazines, random people you see when you're out, whoever.

I have an EXTREMELY eclectic style. My inspiration comes from anywhere and everywhere, and I figure out how to make it work together as I go along.

I would suggest not to take yourself too seriously as you're experimenting, and recognize the fact that you're just experimenting.


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_I agree with others as well. Its trial and error with me. I don't follow trends nor do I try to make one of my own. I just buy whatever fits me right and looks good. I do put outfits together depending upon my mood or occasion. However, I do have style icons who I admire because of their fashion sense such as Kim Kardashian. This is because (I am not boasting here) her body is like the body type I have minus the large butt and boobs. lol I like form fitting clothes because they accentuate my Indian curves and us Indian women are pretty curvy. As well as Armenian women and so forth._

 
I'm Puerto Rican so I've got curves as well. Kim Kardashian is a wonderful fashion role model for me too


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 24, 2008)

My style is always evolving.  I also have my "staples" that are classics and never get old, such as a black undershirt.   I flip through magazines to get an idea of the trends, but i try not to follow trends too closely since they change so fast. 
  I also wear colors that are most flattering on me, even though sometimes they are not necessarily my favorite color.  You can find your colors by holding up colored pieces of paper up to your face in the mirror.  Some make you look sick while other make you radiate.
  Dress for your body type, they have articles on this alot in fashion magazines like allure.  I also love instyle magazine although i can't afford the pieces they use, other stores are pretty good about copying the clothes.  Well fitting clothes make or break the outfit and if you feel good in something it looks better most often, so try on alot of different things. 
  Digg. even though stores like walmart and target are cheap sometimes you can find very nice basic pieces if you look hard enough and they are inexpensive.  Hit those sales racks! Often pieces that are still in season are there so you can still wear them before the weather changes.  You can splurge later on something unique that you like.
  As for the mom issue i really don't know how to handle that. You are a grown woman now and should be shopping for yourself, however at the same time it is your mother's money.  I'd get a part time job at a clothing store you like and then get a discount there too.  Can you make a compromise with your mom?  Maybe let her pick out one thing and then you can pick out one thing.  Or work together on putting on outfit together, buy a couple of pieces that could either dress it up or make it more casual.


----------



## DigitalFaery (Feb 25, 2008)

First of all, like somebody else already said --> SHOP FOR YOUR OWN CLOTHES. You said yourself you don't like the clothes your mom byes you. You just have to speak up for yourself and express your opinion, because really, thats what style is all about. To me personally, style is way of expressing my character. So if you wan't a style that will suit your personality and were you will feel confident in, you only have to do one thing: look into your own soul...Just decide who you are: are you a girlie girl, a rock chick, more of a classy one, or a bit nostalgic...of course you can also be a combination of different types. 
I am also 18 and i decided some time ago that i was time to give myself some confidence. So i said to myself: i'm a sweet girl who has a big mouth when nessecary,also a little mysterious. So i came up with a style that is rock(stands for the big mouth and mystery) chique (the girly cheerfull side of me). For instance i like wearing a leather jacket with a skinny --> rock, but with high heels underneath --> chique
You see?
Also one thing that has really helped me out was watching fashion shows, you know, the runways. That way you realise which types of clothing and colours you can combine.
And last but not least: don't overanalyse, it will come naturally


----------

